
Fighter jet crash averted by defect in civil ejection incident - smacktoward
https://www.aerotime.aero/clement.charpentreau/24788-fighter-jet-crash-averted-by-defect-in-civil-ejection-incident
======
lonelappde
Incredible hubris and stupidity on the part lf many of the people involved,
both the desk jockeys and flight support crew. The pilot did a great job in
the cockpit, but a terrible job being aware of the state of his passenger --
someone who is entrusted with the power to unilaterally eject the pilot and
crash the plane.

------
dhsysusbsjsi
Wow the pilot deserves most of the blame here. I have done many pax flights in
ejection seat aircraft.

\- Pilot did not brief the passenger on where to place hands in cockpit to
grab (normally there is something safe to hold onto). It is well known they
grab for anything instinctively when inverted or negative g, including
ejection handle. \- Command ejection lever remained on. This is what allows
rear seat occupant to eject both. You never leave this on for pax for this
exact reason. It’s lucky the command system broke. \- Didn’t ensure pax fully
strapped in and ready. Seriously wtf. Helmet not even on properly. Straps not
tight enough. \- Didn’t brief pax on what to expect or flight path. \- And
most importantly respect pax wishes and go easy. Unless they are pax on an
operational mission that requires heavy manoeuvres you do what is comfortable
for them otherwise it’s just plain abuse. They are happy just to be airborne
with more than an airline window to look at stuff.

Sounds like amateur hour.

------
desine
I love stories where absolutely everything goes wrong, lessons are learned,
and at the end of the day everyone goes home safe.

------
baud147258
It might have been a big surprise for the pilot, he's taking of for a training
mission and BLAM the canopy explodes and his passenger is ejected.

But there was an important series of failing on many people involved.

------
Ancalagon
I understand why the protocol is to dump the jet fuel, but also that just
feels like an environmental catastrophe waiting to happen.

~~~
valuearb
It evaporates

------
pacamara619
If people do not lose their jobs over this, I'll be mad. Gross negligence by
many people.

